# Saturday Night Live 10/4/2008 - Anne Hathaway



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

This episode was more like it. It was the most consistently amusing SNL in recent memory. The opening VP debate sketch had me roaring at just about everything. Queen Latifah as Ifill was very amusing, including the winks at the end of the show as the credits began rolling.

Even the sketches after "Weekend Update" were fairly amusing. I thought the last one, the CD commercial, redeemed itself with one line: "Rolling Stone says, 'No.'"

"Did you see _The Perfect Storm_, goat?!"

Oh yeah, plus it was in the proper aspect ratio on analog cable! It was shot 16:9 and has gone back to not being 4:3 safe as it was before this season. The bug was even in the proper spot, instead of in the middle of the frame.


----------



## MrGreg (May 2, 2003)

I thought the debate sketch wasn't as good as the previous political ones, but it was a better overall episode.

Oh, and I wouldn't kick Anne Hathaway out of bed for eating crackers.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Anne certainly has some nicely turned legs! And Kristen was hawt in the Digital Video Short!


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Pretty good episode tonight. I didn't laugh at everything, but I didn't have to cringe and leap for FF either. I was a bit disappointed in some sketches: for example I thought with better writing the Mary Poppins bit could have been significantly funnier: it was a good premise but didn't quite get over the top.


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

Among the other highlights - "Mark Wahlberg Talks To Animals" was spot-on, the O.J. joke, Anne's dance.

It was a very solid episode, IMHO.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Kristen Wiig as the "odd sister" in the Lawrence Welk sister act...OMG..those tiny hands, the large forehead (or was I looking through 2 bubbles?) 
Anne: With my boyfriend...
Amy: With my husband....
Casey: With my fiance...
Kristen: With..my...myself....
Then...I found a dead cat at the side of the road and I put some honey on it and I cooked it up and I ate it...is that wrong? Da da da da....


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

Regina said:


> Kristen Wiig as the "odd sister" in the Lawrence Welk sister act...OMG..those tiny hands, the large forehead (or was I looking through 2 bubbles?)
> Anne: With my boyfriend...
> Amy: With my husband....
> Casey: With my fiance...
> ...


I had forgotten about that sketch. :up:

The thematic style of the sketch was scary in its accuracy (sans creepy singing sister). If one has ever seen _The Lawrence Welk Show_ (PBS has been re-airing the show alot recently.), they'll know what I'm talking about.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Neither me nor my wife got the joke about Markie Mark talking to animals.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Kristen Wiig should have done Katy Perry.


----------



## minorthr (Nov 24, 2001)

Why it must be your cooking Mary Poppins

No it's Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious and it is passed between adults.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

ElJay said:


> This episode was more like it. It was the most consistently amusing SNL in recent memory.


+ a gazillion.

This show was actually funny. 
Usually I fast forward through most of SNL and I watched more than I skipped...

Any Killers fans here? I'm trying to find out the name of the second song they performed...


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> Neither me nor my wife got the joke about Markie Mark talking to animals.


If there was something to 'get', I didn't get it either. But I still thought it was pretty funny and was chuckiling out loud at it.

Thought this was a really good episode. I'm pretty sure I watched the whole thing without fast forwarding through *any* of it which is a rarity for me. The only sketch I didn't like was the Katy Perry sketch at the end.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Doggone it. I put up with crap from SNL for years -- and then I finally give up and they have some great stuff two weeks in a row.

Of course, if I start watching again, it'll go right back downhill. So I think I'll stay away for your sakes.


----------



## jschuman (Feb 20, 2001)

I think the Mark Wahlberg Talks to Animals sketch was just meant to show-off Andy S. impression of Mark Wahlberg - I thought it was pretty spot-on and funny.

Anne H. did a really, really good job as host. All the sketches weren't hilarious, but it was clear that she was a pro and made the best out of them.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Cainebj said:


> + a gazillion.
> 
> This show was actually funny.
> Usually I fast forward through most of SNL and I watched more than I skipped...
> ...


"Spaceman". It's on the new album due out in late November called "Day & Age"


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

And see, I've mostly defended SNL in the past couple of weeks, and I thought this episode wasn't all that great.

The Lawrence Welk thing was kinda funny, but man, talk about not current!


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I really like Anne Hathaway. She's Hawt.

I love that she has gone from this:









To This:


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

there are 'better' photos available on The Google.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Sure, but boobs showing through black tops I think qualify as NSFW.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

The SNL photos they showed of Hathaway between commercial breaks were hotter. But yeah, she's all growed up.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

I've always liked Anne Hathaway but I gained a lot of respect for her for making fun of her personal situation during the monologue (her ex-boyfriend is now in jail for being a huge con artist who lied to everyone for years, including her). I figured there would be a mention of it at some point, but she just got it out there in the open right off the bat, because she knows everybody was talking about it.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Magnolia88 said:


> I've always liked Anne Hathaway but I gained a lot of respect for her for making fun of her personal situation during the monologue (her ex-boyfriend is now in jail for being a huge con artist who lied to everyone for years, including her). I figured there would be a mention of it at some point, but she just got it out there in the open right off the bat, because she knows everybody was talking about it.


+1 on the respect

Notice that her monologue was a true monologe, not one of their mini-sketeches or faux Q&A scenarios that they often let the host use as a crutch. She had a true monologue and she totally nailed it.

_And_ she has a great singing voice.

She just needs to eat a sammich or four though.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

She sort of did the same thing on Letterman the other day. Certainly handled it with grace and style.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

I was out of town Saturday Night and it was an election night in Louisiana.

As a result, my NBC affiliate time shifted SNL by 45 minutes (started it after the end of their election coverage). My end pad on my SP for SNL is only 5 minutes (had I remembered the election day thing, I'd have increased the pad to about 2 hours, to be sure, before leaving town).

As a result, my recording cut off right at the end of WU.  

I liked what I saw up to that point, though. I thought the Lawrence Welk thing was a highlight, of the part of the show I saw.

(One sort of good thing, my NBC affiliate is the only local channel that can time shift in HD.)


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

I am happy to see SNL getting some good reception.
They have had some really bad stuff over the years, but with a run that long,
who wouldn't?
They deserve alot of credit for still being around and in the same format they started with.
I can not wait to see what they really go at with Obama once he is in.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Fish Man said:


> I was out of town Saturday Night and it was an election night in Louisiana.
> 
> As a result, my NBC affiliate time shifted SNL by 45 minutes (started it after the end of their election coverage). My end pad on my SP for SNL is only 5 minutes (had I remembered the election day thing, I'd have increased the pad to about 2 hours, to be sure, before leaving town).
> 
> As a result, my recording cut off right at the end of WU.


I'm sure you can find the whole episode at hulu.com


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

jschuman said:


> I think the Mark Wahlberg Talks to Animals sketch was just meant to show-off Andy S. impression of Mark Wahlberg - I thought it was pretty spot-on and funny.


Say "hi" to your mother for me...


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

Katy Perry... Jeeze that sketch went right over my head. I thought it was some random thing they come up with...


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

There was quite a bit of singing in this episode. I liked it.


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

Turtleboy said:


> There was quite a bit of singing in this episode. I liked it.


The only skits the new guy, Bobby Moynihan, didn't have to look at cue cards.

:down: to the repeats already.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> There was quite a bit of singing in this episode. I liked it.


I will say I liked that, too. It's always fun to see how talented the people on the show are in other areas. It's amazing how many of them are really good singers.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

USAFSSO said:


> The only skits the new guy, Bobby Moynihan, didn't have to look at cue cards.
> 
> :down: to the repeats already.


SNL has always done a three on, one off schedule. And actually, hasn't it been four episodes? So they've gone longer than usual.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

YCantAngieRead said:


> SNL has always done a three on, one off schedule. And actually, hasn't it been four episodes? So they've gone longer than usual.


Yeah, I figure that given that the election cycle is giving them so much material, they decided to strike while the iron was hot.


----------



## ToddNeedsTiVo (Sep 2, 2003)

It was my understanding that they weren't taking a week off between the season premiere and the election. There are also some Thursday evening SNL "News" programs airing before the election, too.


----------



## aforkosh (Apr 20, 2003)

ToddNeedsTiVo said:


> It was my understanding that they weren't taking a week off between the season premiere and the election. There are also some Thursday evening SNL "News" programs airing before the election, too.


The Thursday Night shows start this week at about 9:30 pm Eastern and Pacific Time.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

YCantAngieRead said:


> SNL has always done a three on, one off schedule. And actually, hasn't it been four episodes? So they've gone longer than usual.


Yes. Four new shows in a row is unusual for SNL. It's usually a pattern of three on, one (or two) off.

The schedule to put on a live sketch show every week is grueling. According to many articles I've read, it's really and truly seven 16 hour days a week to pull the show off. The cast and crew needs a breather every few weeks.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Fish Man said:


> Yes. Four new shows in a row is unusual for SNL. It's usually a pattern of three on, one (or two) off.


And they only do 20 new shows per year, so there are a lot of weeks with repeats/"best of" compilations. Used to be less noticeable back when they had "Saturday Night's Main Event" some weeks.


----------



## Lainie*H (Sep 12, 2003)

+1 for the Killers. I looooove them and it was great to see them on SNL.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Lainie*H said:


> +1 for the Killers. I looooove them and it was great to see them on SNL.


I'm glad that they appear to have gone back to their original style. The last time I saw them on SNL (which was in support of their 2nd album) it seemed to me like they abandoned their neo-punk style and was trying to be some kind of Springsteen wannabe. I wasn't impressed, but I really liked them this time around.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

After reading this thread I went back and watched the whole episode. This episode had more funnies over all then any other SNL in the last couple of years. It was pretty darn good.


----------



## Dreaday (Sep 21, 2006)

MrGreg said:


> I thought the debate sketch wasn't as good as the previous political ones, but it was a better overall episode.
> 
> Oh, and I wouldn't kick Anne Hathaway out of bed for eating crackers.


Yeah I thought the previous Palin spoofs were better - I know they were trying to makes some jokes out of Biden's talking points but I think there is a lot less to work with- like he it was goofy that he KEPT saying he loved McCain but that wasn't THAT over the top.
maybe if Biden winked when talking about the global economic crisis...


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

This weekend I watched "The Happening" with Whalberg on DVD. I found it almost unwatchable because Samberg had his voice 100% correct. I have never noticed his speaking patterns before. In his first appearance in the movie he is teaching class and it sounded identical. From that point on I had such a hard time listening to him


----------



## ToddNeedsTiVo (Sep 2, 2003)

ToddNeedsTiVo said:


> It was my understanding that they weren't taking a week off between the season premiere and the election. There are also some Thursday evening SNL "News" programs airing before the election, too.


So much for that. Saturday (10/11) was a repeat.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

JohnB1000 said:


> This weekend I watched "The Happening" with Whalberg on DVD. I found it almost unwatchable because Samberg had his voice 100% correct. I have never noticed his speaking patterns before. In his first appearance in the movie he is teaching class and it sounded identical. From that point on I had such a hard time listening to him


But did you say "Hi" to your mother for him?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Apparently, Mark Wahlberg was not amused by the sketch. Here's what he said to a NY Post reporter:

http://www.nypost.com/seven/10122008/entertainment/qa_with_mark_wahlberg_133162.htm?page=2

"Someone showed it to me on YouTube. It wasn't like Tina Fey doing Sarah Palin, that's for sure. And "Saturday Night Live" hasn't been funny for a long time. They've asked me to do the show a ton of times. I used to watch it when Eddie Murphy was there and Joe Piscopo and Bill Murray. I don't even know who's on the show now."​
Then he concluded the interview by saying "Say 'Hi' to your mother for me."

Okay, I made that last part up.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

busyba said:


> I used to watch it when Eddie Murphy was there and Joe Piscopo and Bill Murray.


Mark Wahlberg was born in 1971. Bill Murray left "SNL" in 1980. Mark Wahlberg was allowed to stay up to watch "SNL" when he was 9? That might explain a lot.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Apparently, Mark Wahlberg is still really not amused by the sketch. Here's him whining about it on Jimmy Kimmel Live:






I hope they do another one now, just to piss him off.


----------

